# 75g tank...possible showcase fish ideas



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

After getting through some issues with the start up of my 75g tank...I am on track. I am getting it planted, got a good MTSnail population going, have some RCShrimp in the tank that are cool as heck, and for fish I have a school of 10 GlowLight tetra. I really like these guys...I tried adding a school of 10 Bloodfins but they just didn't work for me so I took them back to the store. I still want a smallish school of cory cats of some sort but I am also throwing around the idea of a possible showcase fish. Preferably something a bit sedate, maybe a single fish or something that does well in pairs or small groups, shrimp and tetra safe, splash of color...am I asking for too much? Any ideas? Not sure I will do this...I might just add 5-6 more tetras and call it good and focus on the plants. No hurry so plenty of time to think this through.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

As you have space (in a 75g), there are some nice and colourful shoaling fish that grow a bit larger than the basic 1-2 inch tetra and such. If the water is soft and slightly acidic, Congo Tetra are very beautiful, a group of 10 or so. If the water is medium hard or harder and basic, rainbows in a group of 6-7; there are a couple of species in our profiles. A single Bolivian Ram would suit either. For the substrate, a group of one of the smaller loach species, Botia kubotai, Botia striata, etc. Five or six in the group.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

Not bad ideas but I want to avoid more schooling fish. I thought I wanted to pack the tank with several large schools of fish but when I added 10 GlowLights and 10 Bloodfins...it was just way too busy. I was really enjoying the peacefulness and tranquility of the shrimp, snails, and plants and all those active fish really didn't jive. The Glowlights alone, 10 of them, aren't bad. They are not super active so it isn't too distracting. I could probably even stand to add 5 more but beyond that...I think if I add any more fish beyond the corys...I just want one peaceful fish or a small group of laid back fish. I was actually thinking about maybe a Betta but not sure yet. The ram might also be a cool option. The Cockatoo Dwarf Cichlid also looks like a possibility if I can find some tank raised ones that would tolerate more varied water parameters.


----------



## Quantum (Jul 23, 2011)

I tried Bolivian Rams with shrimp once - the shrimp disappeared after I added the rams, I assume they ate the shrimp and would guess most cichlids would as well.

Keep in mind too that corys are active fish, constantly foraging for food.

As far as some fish that will add some interest without a lot of activity, how about Farlowella or Whiptails? I bought a Farlowella a few months ago kind of on a whim. I wasn't looking for one and it didn't look like much at the store, but I took a chance and it has since become one of my favorites. Not colorful and it doesn't really do much but graze for algae on the glass and plants, but it is interesting to look at and fun to watch. I don't have any experience with whiptails, but I assume they are similar in behavior. Byron posted some photos of an orange variety a little while back that looked really cool, may be an option if you want something with more color.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah...that's the thing...I love my shrimp and actually just bought some more from a member here so I don't want to risk them...so if the rams are going to be an issue...then that will remove them from consideration. Might be back at looking at a male betta or group of females.


----------



## MinaMinaMina (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't think that most bettas mix well with shrimp. It may be different in a larger space, I don't know. But I know (first hand, unfortunately) that in a smaller space, the shrimp are usually very quick meals. :-(


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah...I picked up a betta yesterday...so far the shrimp have been left alone. They are larger though but I definitely see really small ones ending up a meal. Heck...I saw one of my GlowLight tetras with a very small shrimp in its mouth last week and they are suppose to be very peaceful fish. I guess it's just nature though. I'll be sure to not let there be tiny shrimp in the tank if I can avoid it though. I may move him out and give him his own tank anyways and do a sorority of bettas instead. I really like these guys now.


----------

